# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات  .. topicz } ~

## نبض قلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمـ 

وبه نستعين 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..

طبعا ً أني مو متمرسه في عمل التوبيكات لكن يالله حبيت أني أحط اللي سويتهم هني .. 

في بعض التوبيكات من تأليفي وبعضهم ماخذه الكلام بس سويتهم ..

يالله نبدأ واتمنى أنهم يعجبوكم ..

طبعا ً أني مااعرف أسوي نموذج لهم فأنتوا حطوهم لكم وشوفوا ألوانهمـ ..



[c=45]بإنتظار بزوغ [/c=18][a=18][c=5] فجر جديد [/c=5][/a][c=45][c=18] حاملا ً للأمل في طياته}~[/c=45][/c=18]



[a=45][c=45]|[/c=45][/a][a=18][c=18]|[/c=18][/a][c=18] سيبقى [/c=18][c=45]الأمـــــــل [/c=45][c=18] لننسى [/c=18][c=45] الألــمـ [/c=45][c=45]..[/c=45]



[a=15][c=47]مدرستــــــــي [/c=47][/a][c=47]عالم ٌ من اختياري ~[/c=15]


[c=50]وتستمر *الحيـاه*[/c=38][c=50]) ^__^[/c=38]
 
[c=50]● [/c][c=50]سكــــــــــــــون[/c=38][c=50]●[/c=50][c=50]هـدوء[/c=38][c=50]●[/c=50][c=50]ومن ثم النهايه..[/c=38]


[a=1][c=15]|[/c=15][/a][a=15][c=1]|[/c=1][/a][c=1]شهادتي محمديه .. ولايتي حيدريه .. صبري مهدويه .. مذهبي جفريه .. فكري سستانيه ..وبإذن الله أُبعث شيعيه رافضيه ]~[/c=15]


[a=15][c=39]امســـك [/c=39][/a][c=15] بيدي واجعلنا نسير معا ً في طريق واحد بعيدا ً عن شوك الأعداء ..[/c=39]



[c=10]مسكت [/c=10][c=18] القلم [/c=18][c=10] كي أكتب همومي بكى [/c=10][c=18]القلم [/c=18][c=10] قبل أن تبــكي عيوني ~[/c=10]


[c=7][c=46] ●[/c][/c=7][c=46]ويبقى للقلب نبــــــــــض[/c=19] [c=46]●[/c=46]


[c=46]بوجودك ِ قربي ياأمـــــــــــي ..[/c=19]



[a=#FFDDBB][c=45]يمه [/c=45][/a][c=45] ليته أنشل لساني ولانطقت ولا جرحتش [/c=18][a=18][c=45] يمه [/c=45][/a][c=45] ليت عيوني عميت وبقساوه مانظرتش [/c=18]



[c=6]أُحبك ِ أمـــــــــــــــي [/c=18][c=18] ~[/c=18]


وبـــــــــــس ..

إن شاء الله يكونوا عجبوكمـ ..

أنتقاداتكمـ ، تعليقاتكمـ كلها تهمني ~

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

يسلمووو خيتو 

                                              يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
                                                 في انتظار جديدك 
                                                       موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلوووين*
*تسلم يدج خيتووو*
*الله يعطيج العافيه*
*وبانتظار المزيد*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## نبض قلب

> يسلمووو خيتو 
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
> في انتظار جديدك 
> موفقه



 
 
تسلمي خيتوو على الرد يعطيش العافيه يارب ..

لك ِ مني التحيه 

نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> *حلوووين*
> 
> *تسلم يدج خيتووو*
> *الله يعطيج العافيه*
> *وبانتظار المزيد*
> 
> *تحيااتي*



 
تسلمي يالغلا على الرد الحلو ..

ماقصرتي غناتي ربي يعطيش ألف عافيه يارب..

تواجدك ِ جميل في صفحاتي ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## ع ـابر سبيل

*جميل أن يكون العمل بـ جهدكِ الخاص* 

*يعطيكِ العـآفيه اختي* 

 :amuse:

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ...~*
*يسـلمو يآذووق على التووبيكآت الروووعهـ ...* 
*وإن شآلله دووم دووم توآجدكـ هنآ ...* 
*لآتبخلي علينآ من جديد أبدآعكـ ....* 
*وبالنسبه للنموذج بكره تتعلمي :>*
*ونشووف إبدآعكـ أن شآلله ...* 
*وأي خدمهـ اكيد كبريـآء حآضرهـ ..}*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ....* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ..}* 
*كبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## نبض قلب

> *جميل أن يكون العمل بـ جهدكِ الخاص* 
> 
> *يعطيكِ العـآفيه اختي*




فعلا ً ماأجمل أن يكون العمل بمجودك وتعبك الخاص ..

سلمت أخي الكرمي على التواجد النير في صفحاتي ..

لآعدمنا روعه التواصل ..

كل التحايا 
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> *مرآآحب ...~*
> *مراحب يالغلآ ..*
> *يسـلمو يآذووق على التووبيكآت الروووعهـ ...* 
> *وإن شآلله دووم دووم توآجدكـ هنآ ...* 
> *لآتبخلي علينآ من جديد أبدآعكـ ....* 
> *وبالنسبه للنموذج بكره تتعلمي :>*
> *ونشووف إبدآعكـ أن شآلله ...* 
> *وأي خدمهـ اكيد كبريـآء حآضرهـ ..}*
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ....* 
> ...



تسلمي يالغلآ نورتينا ..

ماقصرتي غناتي أُسعدت جدا ً لنور تواجدك ِ..وإن شاء الله الله يسمع منش عما قريب أتعلم اسوي نموذج ..

تسلمي خيو أكيد إن شاء الله إذا احتجت أي مساعده رح أرجع لك ..

يعطيش ربي ألف عافيه ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلمووو على التوبيكات الروووعة

----------


## hope

*حلووين* 

*تسلم يمينك يالغلآ* 

*بنتظآر المزيييد من ابدآعك* 

*تحيآتي*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*حلوين مره تسلم الايادي*

* ان شاء الله نشوف الجديد دوم*

----------


## نبض قلب

> يسلمووو على التوبيكات الروووعة



 
ربي يسلمك يالغلا ..

يعطيش ربي ألف عافيه على هالرد الحلو ..

ماقصرتي غناتي ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> *حلووين* 
> 
> *تسلم يمينك يالغلآ* 
> 
> *بنتظآر المزيييد من ابدآعك* 
> 
> *تحيآتي*



 
يعطيش العافيه غناتو على مثل هالرد ..

دائما ً بانتظار روعه تواصلكمـ وتشجيعكم الدائم أخيه..

يسلم لي هالتواجد الرووووووووعه..

لاحُرمنا منه ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> *حلوين مره تسلم الايادي*
> 
> 
> *ان شاء الله نشوف الجديد دوم*



 
*ربي يسلمك يالغلآ ...*

*يعطيش العافيه يارب على الرد الجميل ..*

*دمتم معي ..*

*تحياتي*
*نبوض*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـد ..



ماش ــاء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبيبتي ..


ج ـررربتهم كلهم ،، وعـ ج ـبوووني وااايد ..


تلوينك وتنـ س ـيقك للكلام رووع ــه ..


وهالتوبيك غ ـير ش ـكل >>


[c=7][c=46] ●[/c][/c=7][c=46]ويبقى للقلب نبــــــــــض[/c=19] [c=46]●[/c=46]

[c=46]بوجودك ِ قربي ياأمـــــــــــي ..[/c=19]


أبدع ـتي غ ــناااتوو ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ ألف ع ــافيه ..


إس ـتمررري ،، ونورينا بالـ ج ـديد منكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
[a=15][c=39]امســـك [/c=39][/a][c=15] بيدي واجعلنا نسير معا ً في طريق واحد بعيدا ً عن شوك الأعداء ..[/c=39]


توبيكات روعة مرررررررررررررة 
وبداية جميلة جداً ..
الله يعطيكِ العافية حبيبتي ..
موفقة دااااااااااااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## نبض قلب

> الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه .. 
> 
> اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمـد .. 
> 
> 
> *اللهمـ صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهمـ ..*
> 
> ماش ــاء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبيبتي .. 
> 
> ...



 
يعطيش ألف عافيه غناتي على التشجيع الروووووووووعه..

أني أصلآ في البدايه مرة كنت متردده الكلام مو حليو مرة وماادري ايش..

بس بصراحه مرة شجعتوني ..

يالله دحنا نحاول نتعلم كيف نسوي نموذج حلو ..

تسلمي يالغلآ .. نورتينا بالطله الحلوه ..

دائما ً بانتظار إطلالتك ِ الرائعه ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته ..*
> 
> *مراحب ..*
> [a=15][c=39]امســـك [/c=39][/a][c=15] بيدي واجعلنا نسير معا ً في طريق واحد بعيدا ً عن شوك الأعداء ..[/c=39] 
> 
> ...



*تسلمي غلاتووووووووو على الرد النايس ..*

*جعبني واااااااااااايد تسلم الأيادي الحلوه ..*

*وإن شاء الله يكونوا بجد عجبوكمـ .. تنويركم صفحتي يزدني حماسا ً ..*

*دمتــــــــــــمـ ..*

*تحياتي*
*نبوض*

----------


## Taka

*آلسلآم عليكـم*
*توبيكآت وآيد حلوه*
*تسلمين ختيه*

----------


## نبض قلب

تسلمي خيي على الرد الحلو ..

ماقصرت ربي يعطيك العافيه يارب..


تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## روحانيات

> شهادتي محمديه..ولايتي حيدريه..صبري مهدويه..مذهبي جفريه..فكري سستانيه..وبإذن الله أُبعث شيعيه رافضيه



مررره حلووووين 


مجهووود حلووو

دمتي بود...

----------


## نبض قلب

تسلمي يالغلآ .. تواجدك ِ رائع هنا بين طيات صفحاتي ..

نورتينا يالغلآ ..

يعطيش ربي ألف عافيه ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*

*ماشاء الله...*

*توبيكات رووووووووووووووعة ...*

*والألوان والتنسيق اروع....*

*تسلم الأيادي حبابة..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

[c=10]مسكت [/c=10][c=18] القلم [/c=18][c=10] كي أكتب همومي بكى [/c=10][c=18]القلم [/c=18][c=10] قبل أن تبــكي عيوني ~[/c=10]

[a=#FFDDBB][c=45]يمه [/c=45][/a][c=45] ليته أنشل لساني ولانطقت ولا جرحتش [/c=18][a=18][c=45] يمه [/c=45][/a][c=45] ليت عيوني عميت وبقساوه مانظرتش [/c=18]

يسلموووو ياااقلبي نبض القلوووب

بجد عجبووووني بس ذيلييييين اكثثثثثثثر 
يعطيك العااافيه ياااقمرنا 
موفقه

----------


## نبض قلب

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...* 
> *ماشاء الله...* 
> *توبيكات رووووووووووووووعة ...* 
> *والألوان والتنسيق اروع....* 
> *تسلم الأيادي حبابة..* 
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
> 
> *دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*




تسلمي غلاتي على ردش ووجودش الحلو ..

ردش حلو يالغلآ .. مثلش ..  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

من متى واني اقول لش ردي وتوش تردي  :toung:  :toung:  >> لآزم تتطلع الفضايح ..

يعطيش العافيه ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> [c=10]مسكت [/c=10][c=18] القلم [/c=18][c=10] كي أكتب همومي بكى [/c=10][c=18]القلم [/c=18][c=10] قبل أن تبــكي عيوني ~[/c=10]
> 
> [a=#ffddbb][c=45]يمه [/c=45][/a][c=45] ليته أنشل لساني ولانطقت ولا جرحتش [/c=18][a=18][c=45] يمه [/c=45][/a][c=45] ليت عيوني عميت وبقساوه مانظرتش [/c=18] 
> يسلموووو ياااقلبي نبض القلوووب 
> بجد عجبووووني بس ذيلييييين اكثثثثثثثر 
> يعطيك العااافيه ياااقمرنا 
> 
> موفقه



تسلمي يالغلآ ..

عليش بألف عافيه .. يسلم ذوقش الحلو ..

يعطيش ربي ألف عافيه على التنوير الحلو .
تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

[a=1][c=15]|[/c=15][/a][a=15][c=1]|[/c=1][/a][c=1]شهادتي محمديه .. ولايتي حيدريه .. صبري مهدويه .. مذهبي جفريه .. فكري سستانيه ..وبإذن الله أُبعث شيعيه رافضيه ]~[/c=15]

*ررررررررررررررررروعه يسلمو وخيتي*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*

----------


## نبض قلب

> [a=1][c=15]|[/c=15][/a][a=15][c=1]|[/c=1][/a][c=1]شهادتي محمديه .. ولايتي حيدريه .. صبري مهدويه .. مذهبي جفريه .. فكري سستانيه ..وبإذن الله أُبعث شيعيه رافضيه ]~[/c=15]
> 
> *ررررررررررررررررروعه يسلمو وخيتي*
> 
> *يعطيك ربي العافيه*



 
يعافيش قلبوو

تواجدش الروعه .. تسلم لي هالطله..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## روحانيات

...


حلووووووووووووين


يسلمووو خيتو عالتوبيكات الروووعه

دمتب بود.

...

----------


## نبض قلب

> ...
> 
> 
> حلووووووووووووين
> تحلى ايامش غلاتي 
> 
> يسلمووو خيتو عالتوبيكات الروووعه 
> دمتب بود. 
> 
> ...



 تسلمي يالغلا على التواجد النير بين طيات صفحاتي ..

دوما ً بانتظار إطلالتكم الرائعه ..

يعطيش العافيه

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*روعه*
*تسلم الايادي والذوق*
*تقبل مروري*

----------


## نبض قلب

> *روعه*
> 
> *وجودش الروعه يآأموره* 
> *تسلم الايادي والذوق*
> 
> *تقبل مروري*



 
تسلمي يالغلآ يعطيش ربي ألف عافيه على التواجد الحلو..

لاعدمنا تواصلكم..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

يسلمووو خيتوو
حلووووين
لاعدمناك

----------


## نبض قلب

> يسلمووو خيتوو
> 
> حلووووين
> 
> لاعدمناك



 
يسلمك ربي يالغلا ..

يعطيش ربي العافيه ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------

